# MarketPlace problem



## ronparise (Apr 26, 2015)

I just tried to place a rental ad in the TUG Marketplace.  And I cant figure out the new system

The ad is for the rental of Wyndham points reservations. TUG requires the name of a specific resort, but Im trying to say,  Ill make your reservation (subject to availability) at any Wyndham resort

So see my ad on the Wyndham Facebook group


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2015)

Be sure you select "*Ad Type:  Points*," from the drop down menu, and then "*Program:  Wyndham*."

You do have to select a home resort, but in your title and text you can say "any Wyndham resort," or whatever.


----------

